# Underrated Movies



## Huntress (May 28, 2011)

Do you have any movies which you love, but you think are seriously underrated? Like when you mention the film, people say "never heard of it".

I think  is seriously underrated.
Its paced nicely, got classic action, good humour, the main guy is badass, and the chicks are damn sexy.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2011)

The Sting. 

Greatest con-movie you'd ever see, but you probably haven't.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 28, 2011)

Frailty 

Even if Matthew McConaughey is in it,I thought it was a great horror/drama film.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2011)

Only movies people haven't heard of?


----------



## Kuromaku (May 30, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> The Sting.
> 
> Greatest con-movie you'd ever see, but you probably haven't.



_The Sting_ is far from underrated.  It had Redford and Newman teaming up as they did with Butch and Sundance, a soundtrack that would revive interest in Joplin, and a plot that many a con movie ripped off.  That, the box office, and the awards and nominations.

Anyway, for me, underrated movies (though people likely have at least heard of the first two) include:

_*A Goofy Movie*_
I am well aware that this is not part of the Disney canon, and that the main studio didn't do the animation, but that doesn't detract from the visual quality.  Besides, the simple visuals work with a surprisingly hilarious, mostly down to earth, and sometimes tear jerking story.  Most Disney films play with the usual cliches when depicting parental-child relationships, but this one really takes a hard look at growing up and learning to let go (for children and their parents respectively).  The Michael Jackson/Prince inspired songs are catchy, if a little dated, while the supporting cast rounds out a movie that is centered not around the humor that is expected of anything involving Goofy, but the relationship between a father and his growing son.  It's not perfect, but it deserves more love.

_*Treasure Planet*_
I know, two Disney animated films in a row, so sue me.  Continuing where _A Goofy Movie_ leaves off, Disney decided to tailor a film to a more modern familial audience, that is, single parent families.  The film is pretty damn flawed, with some of the plot points, characters, and even designs not quite doing it for me.  In spite of this, the emotional center of the film, the relationship between Jim and Silver, works perfectly.  The montage sequence featuring the song _I'm Still Here_ is a perfect distillation of this plot point, and if the rest of the film were as good as this part, it would be a masterpiece.  Furthermore, the animation is lush (as is expected from Disney), with 2D drawings meshing well for once with computer generated images.  Is the movie a classic?  No.  But it definitely deserves better.

*K-Pax*
It's hard to believe that a film starring Jeff Bridges and Kevin Spacey could be underrated, and yet, here it is.  Spacey stars as a mental patient claiming to be an alien from the planet K-Pax, with Bridges as his beleaguered psychologist.  The film takes its time setting up the question of whether or not Spacey is telling the truth or simply insane while also exploring matters of morality, life, and what it means to exist.  Worth a view.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 30, 2011)

: guys dont like boys love movies for some reason.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Only movies people haven't heard of?


**


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim vs the World - highly underrated (even though it is highly rated by people who saw it). Easily the best film of our time.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2011)

You trollin'


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

No, you are.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2011)

Reindeer Games, Ben Affleck is the man in this movie. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEDwkUEnfAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Scott Pilgrim vs the World - highly underrated (even though it is highly rated by people who saw it). Easily the best film of our time.



That's a bit of a stretch. It's a good movie no doubt, and I'd definitely agree that it's underrated by the world at large, but best film of our time is a big exaggeration.

Personally I still don't like Michael Cera as Scott. Would have preferred an unknown, probably.

Anyways, I'll say a lot of big time action movies are underrated. Or rather, people can't judge them on what they're trying to do. For instance, I love the most recent Rambo movie. It's not trying to be high art, just a badass action movie, and it certainly achieves that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> That's a bit of a stretch. It's a good movie no doubt, and I'd definitely agree that it's underrated by the world at large, but best film of our time is a big exaggeration.
> 
> Personally I still don't like Michael Cera as Scott. Would have preferred an unknown, probably.
> 
> Anyways, I'll say a lot of big time action movies are underrated. Or rather, people can't judge them on what they're trying to do. For instance, I love the most recent Rambo movie. It's not trying to be high art, just a badass action movie, and it certainly achieves that.


What is the best movie of our time then? Office Space? Yeah, maybe Office Space.

Okay, second best movie of our time.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2011)

Transformers


----------



## blackbird (May 31, 2011)

Bicentennial Man, Demolition Man, Eyes Wide Shut.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

> The Sting.



The hell is this? It might not be well known now but it's a classic among critics.

The Mist was kind of underrated and Pitch Black.


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2011)

Pitch Black wasn't underrated.  It did fairly well and was well recieved.


----------



## Koi (May 31, 2011)

Minority Report.  I know a lot of people who won't watch it because lol Tom Cruise, but it's definitely a really fun and somewhat realistic sci-fi/action/cop flick.  And I really like the visual style.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

Pitchblack is one the line. Maybe Last Action Hero? It was panned by critics as a joke of a movie but I've always really enjoyed it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Koi said:


> Minority Report.  I know a lot of people who won't watch it because lol Tom Cruise, but it's definitely a really fun and somewhat realistic sci-fi/action/cop flick.  And I really like the visual style.



Yeah, that was an all right movie, but I feel it was rated about right. It wasn't all that great or anything.


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2011)

I used to like Last Action Hero

then I watched it again recently

boy what a shit sandwich that was.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

I'll have to rewatch that. I remember it being okay. I liked the action movie cliche rips it did.


----------



## Solon Solute (May 31, 2011)

Smokin' Aces


----------



## Griever (Jun 1, 2011)

*House Of 1000 Corpses:*


*Spoiler*: _Trailer_ 



[YOUTUBE]Sa98CctMb38[/YOUTUBE]




*The Devil's Rejects:*


*Spoiler*: _trailer_ 



[YOUTUBE]apZ_F8aDFmc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huntress (Jun 1, 2011)

Small Soldiers.
I remember when it came out, and it got good reviews and I think it did pretty well, but after that, even though it gets shown on tv quite regularly, I never hear anyone praising it or anything, which is a shame because it was a really good kids film.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, that was an all right movie, but I feel it was rated about right. It wasn't all that great or anything.



Wut? This movie was great. One of Tom's bests.

And even though I would have preferred someone else playing Scott than Micheal Cera, I still think he did a good job with it. He made me laugh a lot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

Griever said:


> *House Of 1000 Corpses:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Trailer_
> ...


I thought the House of 1000 corpses was pretty lackluster, actually.


The World said:


> Wut? This movie was great. One of Tom's bests.
> 
> And even though I would have preferred someone else playing Scott than Micheal Cera, I still think he did a good job with it. He made me laugh a lot.



It was one of his better movies, I'll grant you that. I honestly don't remember if it was rated poorly or highly. I remember liking it, that's about it.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jun 1, 2011)

Hard Candy


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Transformers



No.

You can say that you personally enjoyed it, you can say that you were just trying to get a fun experience out of it, but don't sit here and say that it is underrated. It's flaws have been pointed out so many times now that my fingers get tired just thinking about typing them again.


Wheeler said:


> Hard Candy



That was a pretty decent movie. Didn't know it was underrated though. I just couldn't figure out whether I wanted to see the girl die along with the man at the end though.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2011)

I thought my smiley would have sufficed to show my sarcasm...


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 1, 2011)

Fantastic Mr Fox. It was the best animated film of 09, but it lost to UP! at the Academy Award.


----------



## Jena (Jun 2, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> _*A Goofy Movie*_
> I am well aware that this is not part of the Disney canon, and that the main studio didn't do the animation, but that doesn't detract from the visual quality.  Besides, the simple visuals work with a surprisingly hilarious, mostly down to earth, and sometimes tear jerking story.  Most Disney films play with the usual cliches when depicting parental-child relationships, but this one really takes a hard look at growing up and learning to let go (for children and their parents respectively).  The Michael Jackson/Prince inspired songs are catchy, if a little dated, while the supporting cast rounds out a movie that is centered not around the humor that is expected of anything involving Goofy, but the relationship between a father and his growing son.  It's not perfect, but it deserves more love.
> 
> _*Treasure Planet*_
> I know, two Disney animated films in a row, so sue me.  Continuing where _A Goofy Movie_ leaves off, Disney decided to tailor a film to a more modern familial audience, that is, single parent families.  The film is pretty damn flawed, with some of the plot points, characters, and even designs not quite doing it for me.  In spite of this, the emotional center of the film, the relationship between Jim and Silver, works perfectly.  The montage sequence featuring the song _I'm Still Here_ is a perfect distillation of this plot point, and if the rest of the film were as good as this part, it would be a masterpiece.  Furthermore, the animation is lush (as is expected from Disney), with 2D drawings meshing well for once with computer generated images.  Is the movie a classic?  No.  But it definitely deserves better.



I completely agree with both of these. It's a shame that these two movies are forgotten among the Disney animated movies. 



ThePseudo said:


> Fantastic Mr Fox. It was the best animated film of 09, but it lost to UP! at the Academy Award.


And, again, agree. This movie is _criminally_ under-appreciated. It's funny, it's cute, the music is awesome, and it's completely unlike anything I've ever seen before.

Sorry to focus on children's movies, but...

Road to El Dorado is an amazing movie that never really reached the fame I think it deserved. It seems to have a strange cult following, however...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2011)

*Underworld 1 & 3
Smoking Aces
Disney's Atlantis*
*Daredevil* [the Directors cut makes it awesome]
*The Nightmare on Elm street Remake
Street Racer
both Transformers movie*s  [I Don't Care if u didn't like the humor they Got screwed out of the Award for Visual Effects Twice! No one Remembers Golden Compass But every one remembers Transformers, Also the Action was Top Notch]


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 2, 2011)

A Scanner Darkly, is based on a book of the same guy who wrote the books in which a lot of movies like blade runner and Minority report are based, it has very good dialogues and an a excellent plot.


----------



## Jing (Jun 2, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> A Scanner Darkly, is based on a book of the same guy who wrote the books in which a lot of movies like blade runner and Minority report are based, it has very good dialogues and an a excellent plot.



This. I loved this movie. The ending was cool too, what a twist. I need to watch it again soon.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What is the best movie of our time then? Office Space? Yeah, maybe Office Space.
> 
> Okay, second best movie of our time.



Fuckin love that movie ha.

And Ron Livingston:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu0qtEwb9gE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2011)

Five Easy Pieces

it's adored by film historians and movie buffs but not many other people have watched it.  It's one of Nicholson's best performances easily and a huge influential piece to all the fantastic 70's films we would get because of it.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ninja Assasin


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 3, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Ninja Assasin



Really i thought that movie was-





You know, you may be on to some thing


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2011)

Darkman

Hook

The Iron Giant

Jingle All the Way

Titan A.E.


----------



## Jena (Jun 3, 2011)

> The Iron Giant
> 
> Jingle All the Way


I love these two.
Although my love for Jingle All the Way is slightly more fueled by the Arnold obsession that I still have had as a kid.

Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron is a very overlooked movie, IMO. It's unusual to have a kid's movie where the animals don't talk (outside of the narrator V.O. that accompanies the film), but kids still seem to enjoy it. And I still like it as an adult. The animation is excellent, the characters are pretty well-developed (especially considering that most of them are horses!), and the story is archetypical but nevertheless enjoyable. I also like how the movie doesn't go the usual route of making "man" the evil character-and they actually let the villain redeem himself (er-somewhat, anyway) at the end of the movie.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2011)

Jingle All The Way is only enjoyable if you make fun of the movie with a group while watching it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 3, 2011)

Iron Giant is underrated?

I can honestly say i have never met a person who didn't like it or have great things to say about it


----------



## Succubus (Jun 3, 2011)

Pandorum   .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 3, 2011)

Bikko said:


> Pandorum   .



its the best Space horror movie since the original Alien

Edit: Also this Fucking Chick


----------



## Succubus (Jun 3, 2011)

you got good taste  yup that chick is hot I love her

I wish she needs to be in more movies


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

Pandorum wasn't too bad, I guess, but it also wasn't anything special. 


Jingle all the Way was kind of okay, too. It gets a real bad rap though.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 3, 2011)

Titan A.E. and Tenacious D.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 3, 2011)

I always say 'Zodiac' isn't appreciated enough. First-class film.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2011)

Zodiac is great, it's not so loved since it was Fincher's follow up from Fight Club I believe.


----------



## Jena (Jun 3, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Iron Giant is underrated?
> 
> I can honestly say i have never met a person who didn't like it or have great things to say about it



I think it's more that people don't know about it, not that people give it a bad rating.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2011)

_The Secret of NIMH_ is in the same boat as _The Iron Giant._


----------



## Jena (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> _The Secret of NIMH_ is in the same boat as _The Iron Giant._



Too true.

I think in NIMH's case, the problem is that it's more of an adult movie than a kid's movie but people have a hard time seeing that animation can be for adults.

Most people look at an animated movie and automatically assume that it's for kids. And while _technically_ NIMH is a kid's movie...it's really not. I don't think it's very popular among children (I know that I didn't really like it as a kid-I didn't understand it and it gave me nightmares) which is why it never quite caught on.

I don't know, those are my two cents.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 3, 2011)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind perchance? 
The Fall?


----------



## Pandorum (Jun 5, 2011)

The Punisher
Slither
It! The Terror From Beyond Space
Treasure Planet
Titan A.E.
In The Mouth Of Madness
Scarecrows (1988)
Pandorum (duh)



Bikko said:


> you got good taste  yup that chick is hot I love her
> 
> I wish she needs to be in more movies



I hear she's going to be in the next Superman flick.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Pandorum wasn't too bad, I guess, but it also wasn't anything special.



Disagrees


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 5, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Frailty
> 
> Even if Matthew McConaughey is in it,I thought it was a great horror/drama film.





Koi said:


> Minority Report.  I know a lot of people who won't watch it because lol Tom Cruise, but it's definitely a really fun and somewhat realistic sci-fi/action/cop flick.  And I really like the visual style.



Agree with both

Also moon seems a bit underrated, I know it was received fairly well but it was a real breath of fresh air in the sci fi genre

The room


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 5, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Darkman
> 
> Hook
> 
> ...



I really liked Darkman,sure it doesn't compare to some of Raimi's other work,but it was a damn good movie.It's also my favorite movie starring Liam Neeson.

I also have to mention Minority Report. I thought it was a great film,but then again I love mysteries .


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2011)

After giving it another watch, this time unbiased, I found that I enjoyed _The Phantom Menace_ and I think it's severely underrated.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2011)

No it's actually quite terrible


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2011)

Why do you believe so? You could at least explain why instead of shooting down my opinion.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

> Jingle All The Way is only enjoyable if you make fun of the movie with a group while watching it.



As are all Arnold Movies really. We all watch the likes of Twins and Kindergarten Cop simply to take the piss out of them.

I watched Wrong Turn yesterday. Still not as bad as everyone rated it to be, nothing original but not terrible.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 5, 2011)

Road to El Dorado.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2011)

Dat El Dorado 

You can throw in _The Prince of Egypt_ as well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 5, 2011)

"Bonnie & Clyde" is often forgotten as are many great movies from the 60s.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 5, 2011)

Meet Joe Black


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh man, I love that movie too.


----------



## Jena (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Dat El Dorado
> 
> You can throw in _The Prince of Egypt_ as well.



Prince of Egypt is one of my favorite movies. 

I hesitating bringing that one up because it _was_ really well-received when it came out. I think it's just fallen into obscurity now.

Although every time I watch that movie, my dad has to come running in to point out how they used hired service instead of slaves. This is why we should banish history majors.

I think that Click got slammed by the critics, but I like that movie. It's actually pretty sad.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Only movies people haven't heard of?



Essentially what this thread always becomes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> After giving it another watch, this time unbiased, I found that I enjoyed _The Phantom Menace_ and I think it's severely underrated.



I agree, that movie is a case of Expectations being to high and the Nostalgia goggles being on too tight


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2011)

Most definitely.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 5, 2011)

Passion of the Christ.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2011)

Erm, I wouldn't call that movie underrated.


----------



## Jena (Jun 5, 2011)

With the Phantom Menace, I liked it the first time I saw it. I didn't love it, but I liked it.
But after people started talking about it more and more, that's when I started noticing the faults and began disliking it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2011)

I adored it when I was younger, hated it until today, and now I just like it. I don't comprehend the pure hatred for it, really. You could say I was just on the Plinkett bandwagon.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2011)

The Only Legit complain for Phantom to me is Jar jar and hey its star wars they always have an annoying comic relief character so its par the course


----------



## Jena (Jun 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> The Only Legit complain for Phantom to me is Jar jar and hey its star wars they always have an annoying comic relief character so its par the course



I would say characterization and character development (or lack thereof) is the biggest complaint. Or at least, it was my main problem.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> I would say characterization and character development (or lack thereof) is the biggest complaint. Or at least, it was my main problem.



Obi, and Aniken grow, Quigon and Padme didn't require much, who did u find lacking?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2011)

Only thing I disliked about Anakin in the movie was his actor, Jake Lloyd, and his dialogue.


----------



## Jena (Jun 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Obi, and Aniken grow, Quigon and Padme didn't require much, who did u find lacking?



I feel like the characters were really poorly developed and had no personality.

Quigon is...stern? And he follows the rules, but then sometimes he doesn't.
Obi-Won is uptight and...angry?
Padme is....uh...brave? And dedicated to her work.
Anakin is idealistic and hungry for power.

Which is about the extent we know of them. The characters frequently act out of character, they don't really have any mannerisms, their dialogue is nearly identical, and aside from Anakin, none of them seem to have any clear motivations.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> I feel like the characters were really poorly developed and had no personality.
> 
> Quigon is...stern? And he follows the rules, but then sometimes he doesn't.
> Obi-Won is uptight and...angry?
> ...



Qui-Gon and Obi-Wan are similar characters in many ways, but most of the Jedi in the prequels are; wise and calculating; but there is a big difference between them that defines their characters.

As you stated, Qui-Gon doesn't always follow the rules; he's a maverick when it comes to the Jedi. He's an "end justifies the means" kind of guy, as shown when he uses his Force capabilities to try and force Watto to accept Republic Credits, and when he rigged the dice roll. But, his primary and defining character trait in my opinion is his support of Anakin and his feelings.

The Jedi Council are always oppressing Anakin's wants for fear of corruption, and initially rebuked him because of the off chance that he could destroy the Jedi Order, which he ultimately did because of the manner that they trained him in. Qui-Gon acted as the father that Anakin never had, and encouraged and believed in him, even when no one else did.

Obi-Wan is the more level headed between he and his master. He abides by the rules and sticks to the book, which isn't what Anakin needed. Anakin already had the seeds of evil implanted in him from a young age, what with being taken from his mother, and being treated like less than a person for most of his young life (which is one of his motives for becoming a Jedi, to have the power and freedom robbed from him by slavery. However, in turn, he simply became a slave to the Jedi Order). Qui-Gon was the sole person who saw that not everything should be looked at in a "logical fashion", and that risks had to be taken. That feeling was okay. However, instead of supporting Anakin like Qui-Gon did, Obi-Wan acted sternly towards him, and was hard on him _because_ of his feelings. It's because of this that Anakin grows to resent Obi-Wan, and the rest of the Jedi Order.

Padme pretty much was uninteresting, her only defining trait being her loyalty to her people. While that got the job done story speaking, it's true that it didn't make her a very compelling character in the movie. But it seems I've just gone and rambled again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> Quigon is...stern? And he follows the rules, but then sometimes he doesn't.


 He is pretty much the same as obi in the first movie, hes wise but brash at the same time 


> Obi-Won is uptight and...angry?


 ye, but u can tell he has great respect for Qui gon, u can tell he is a young man on the verge of becoming a Wise man


> Padme is....uh...brave? And dedicated to her work.


 She's also strong, and uncomprimising, with a cool aura of charisma around her


> Anakin is idealistic and hungry for power.


 he wasn't hungry in the first movie, he was just a goofy kid with potential that's all he had to be


> their dialogue is nearly identical, and aside from Anakin, none of them seem to have any clear motivations.


 i dont agree, i think Ewan did an Absolutely amazing job as obi, and its star wars their Motivations are simple as it needs to be


----------



## Jena (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Obi-Wan is the more level headed between he and his master. He abides by the rules and sticks to the book, which isn't what Anakin needed. Anakin already had the seeds of evil implanted in him from a young age, what with being taken from his mother, and being treated like less than a person for most of his young life (which is one of his motives for becoming a Jedi, to have the power and freedom robbed from him by slavery. However, in turn, he simply became a slave to the Jedi Order). Qui-Gon was the sole person who saw that not everything should be looked at in a "logical fashion", and that risks had to be taken. That feeling was okay. However, instead of supporting Anakin like Qui-Gon did, Obi-Wan acted sternly towards him, and was hard on him _because_ of his feelings. It's because of this that Anakin grows to resent Obi-Wan, and the rest of the Jedi Order.


 
I guess I just never really felt like they _showed_ all this. Well, I mean they did, but...
Gah! I can't think of how to describe it. 



> But it seems I've just gone and rambled again.


Nah, rambling is fine. It is the internet after all 



Zen-aku said:


> he wasn't hungry in the first movie, he was just a goofy kid with potential that's all he had to be


I was talking about the prequels in general.



> i dont agree, i think Ewan did an Absolutely amazing job as obi, and its star wars their Motivations are simple as it needs to be


Oh, I don't fault Ewan at all. I think he's a really great actor (he's one of my favorites, actually). I think the problem was the material. I don't know for sure...I wasn't on the set when they were shooting the prequels, but I get the strong feeling that the actors weren't encouraged to bring their own flair to the scripts. Often in movies, actors bring their own ideas into a role, such as giving characters extra motivation, adding mannerisms, and etc. The dull and lifeless acting in the prequels make it seem like they were encouraged to simply read the lines and do them how Lucas wanted them. All the people who were in the prequels (main roles, anyway) have been in other movies where they IMO acted very well. So I don't think the actors are to fault here.

I think the motivations were really vague, even for a Star Wars movie. But I'll admit, I'm an English major. Take from that what you will


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> I was talking about the prequels in general.


 then your completely ignoring, his fear of loosing some one important to him as well as the fact he is an interesting case study of what happens when u tell a gifted kid he will be the best ever from an early age





> I think the motivations were really vague, even for a Star Wars movie. But I'll admit, I'm an English major. Take from that what you will


 the motivations weren't any better in the originals, if any thing they were worse, if you look at them with out the aforementioned Nostalgia goggles


----------



## Jena (Jun 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> then your completely ignoring, his fear of loosing some one important to him as well as the fact he is an interesting case study of what happens when u tell a gifted kid he will be the best ever from an early age the motivations weren't any better in the originals, if any thing they were worse, if you look at them with out the aforementioned Nostalgia goggles



I [like to think] I don't look at them with Nostalgia goggles.

I actually spent most of my life _hating_ Star Wars with a passion. I watched the movies as a kid and didn't like them. When I entered middle school, I moved from disliking them to completely despising them. This lasted up until this past year. My brother recently decided to re-watch the originals and I decided to give them another chance. I thought they were amazing and completely changed my opinion around. Now I can't believe I went so long disliking them.

Shortly after that, I went and gave the prequels another go, expecting to like them as well. That didn't happen.

I just feel like they were really bland and malformed. It's like the prequels were a soup. Georg Lucas dumped in everything he needed to make them work, but then he forgot to mix it together. So instead of ending up with a delicious meal, he ended up with a broth and a bunch of ingredients floating on the surface.


It's fine if you like the prequels. It's fine for anyone to like them. I just didn't. And I don't think that they were developed, I don't think they utilized their characters well, I don't think they told a good story, and I don't think they accomplished anything.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> It's fine if you like the prequels. It's fine for anyone to like them. I just didn't. And I don't think that they were developed, I don't think they utilized their characters well, I don't think they told a good story, and* I don't think they accomplished anything*.



Their sole job was to tell Aniken and Obi Wan's Story i dont see how they failed to accomplish that, but that's just me

I tend to hold all 6 movies in equal standing cause i think the prequels are underrated [as a hole episode 2 is easily the worst of all 6 of them], and the originals are overrated, [especially ESB the pacing in that movie was craaap] so they reach a weird balance with me, Ill watch them for fun but none of them are making my top 20 lists


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Their sole job was to tell Aniken and Obi Wan's Story i dont see how they failed to accomplish that, but that's just me


Because it wasn't interesting or compelling.

What exactly was the story? Where was their companionship? Did we ever see Anakin really look up to Obi Wan? We never saw them become friends in the first place, so in the end why would anyone care that Anakin became evil? There was no emotion in that subplot.



If their sole purpose was to tell a tale involving Anakin and Obi Wan, then they did indeed fail miserly. I have no idea if George Lucas ever took a creative writing class, because their relationship could have been written by a 13 year old person.

If you respond to this, I suggest taking it to the prequel thread. It would be more appropriate at this point.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2011)

I always assumed the point of the prequels was to show how the Empire came to power, because Anakin's fall from grace really seemed to take second billing to the movies' political drama. At least in quality. And that's not a compliment to the former.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Where was their companionship? Did we ever see Anakin really look up to Obi Wan?.


 Yes in Episode  2, he tells pademe about how he respect's him and even apologizes to obi for being a  bitch



> There was no emotion in that subplot.


 Its There, Maybe You didn't see it, but  Aniken has a very clear admiration for obi wan, and in the beginning of ROTS they were very good friends, there was plenty of emotion to be had.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Yes in Episode  2, he tells pademe about how he respect's him and even apologizes to obi for being a  bitch


Film is a visual medium. One of the key laws of film is "Show, don't Tell". We need to see their relationship bloom, not be told about it. And one act of apology for disrespect doesn't automatically make them compadres.



> Its There, Maybe You didn't see it, but  Aniken has a very clear admiration for obi wan, and in the beginning of ROTS they were very good friends, there was plenty of emotion to be had.


Clear admiration? He pretty much aspires to be the complete opposite of Obi-Wan, whom he deems as overly strict and oppressive.

If Lucas wanted to portray Anakin as a douchebag, he did a darn good job at it. But that's not supposed to be Anakin's character. At least not initially.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Yes in Episode  2, he tells pademe about how he respect's him and even apologizes to obi for being a  bitch
> 
> Its There, Maybe You didn't see it, but  Aniken has a very clear admiration for obi wan, and in the beginning of ROTS they were very good friends, there was plenty of emotion to be had.


Go to the prequel thread.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Film is a visual medium. One of the key laws of film is "Show, don't Tell". We need to see their relationship bloom, not be told about it. And one act of apology for disrespect doesn't automatically make them compadres.
> 
> 
> Clear admiration? He pretty much aspires to be the complete opposite of Obi-Wan, whom he deems as overly strict and oppressive.


 those were "Examples" in gneral they had a a good rapport, they bickered yes, but they still got along


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2011)

I swear, the only scene in _Attack of the Clones_ where Anakin and Obi-Wan were on good terms with one another was when they first showed up in the elevator, and they were reminiscing about how Anakin saved Obi-Wan from a nest of Gondarks or something.

After that, they were either strictly business, Obi-Wan was lecturing Anakin, or Anakin and Obi-Wan were arguing. Usually over Padme.

In _The Phantom Menace_, Obi-Wan didn't even want Qui-Gon to take him away from Tatooine, and when he did, Obi-Wan _still_ continued to complain about his presence, and only took him on as his Padawan to fulfill Qui-Gon's dying request.

In _Revenge of the Sith_ Obi-Wan and Anakin joke around while rescuing Palpatine from Grievous, and after that, Obi-Wan is either giving Anakin looks of disapproval, or they're fighting to the death on Mustafar. To be honest, they spend over half of the movie apart.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 6, 2011)

Kung Fu Hustle


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I swear, the only scene in _Attack of the Clones_ where Anakin and Obi-Wan were on good terms with one another was when they first showed up in the elevator, and they were reminiscing about how Anakin saved Obi-Wan from a nest of Gondarks or something.
> 
> After that, they were either strictly business, Obi-Wan was lecturing Anakin, or Anakin and Obi-Wan were arguing. Usually over Padme.
> 
> ...



For both of those ur forgetting the Scenes were they split up in both, Especially in the third, yes they fight but there never malicious, and they both seem quick to back off cause they dont want to fight.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Why do you believe so? You could at least explain why instead of shooting down my opinion.



It's a stilted film that suffers with too much character exposition and scenes that may have at the time look cool have not only aged poorly but also really add nothing to the film other than kill time.  The reliance on CGI doesn't help the movie's case.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 6, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Kung Fu Hustle


This. I watched it with a group of my friends, and they didn't really seem to get it. Granted, most aren't familiar with the genre being parodied.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

The 1976 adaption of King Kong.


----------



## zuul (Jun 17, 2011)

Stunna said:


> _The Secret of NIMH_ is in the same boat as _The Iron Giant._



It was my fav as a kid.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 18, 2011)

Drag Me to Hell. Definitely.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Drag Me to Hell. Definitely.



Actually I thought that movie was kind of overrated. I went in all hyped that it was this great classic Raimi horror movie like Evil Dead or something and it wasn't. It was all right, had its moments, but it wasn't that great. Average movie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 22, 2011)

Spiderman 3. So much undeserved hate.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2011)

More like

totally deserved


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 22, 2011)

Pineapples said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind perchance?
> ?



I'm going to go and co-sign this one here.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Actually I thought that movie was kind of overrated. I went in all hyped that it was this great classic Raimi horror movie like Evil Dead or something and it wasn't. It was all right, had its moments, but it wasn't that great. Average movie.


I  also felt the same way. It's praised as oneo f the greatest horror movies of today. I thought it was just meh.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 22, 2011)

Frailty. Great horror movie,but hardly anybody has watched it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> More like
> 
> totally deserved



It wasn't good, but it wasn't terrible either. Didn't meet expectations.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2011)

Spider-Man 3 was just as silly as the first two, so don't pretend the other two were masterpieces in comparison.


----------



## Jena (Jun 23, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Spiderman 3. So much undeserved hate.


But...but...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 23, 2011)

Spider-man 3 also had the subplot with Green Goblin (Harry Osbourne) as well.


I personally felt like Spider-man 3 should not have had Venom in it. 

If I had to fix up Spider-man 3. I would have Harry Osbourne and Sandman be the co-villains. I would have a bunch of things that hint toward Venom for the fourth movie.

I would basically have Spider-man lose a fight against either Green Goblin or Sandman, or even both on two separate occasions in the earlier half of the movie. Then have him discover the black symbiote (the dark suit he wears). This makes him stronger, but it starts to damper his personality. Either way, Spidey beats the shit out of the Sandman due to his power up, then we go onto the final act.

Basically, what I would do is what they did in the actual comics (but with a slight twist). I would have Green Goblin actually kill Mary Jane (ala, Death of Gwen Stacey arc), which breaks Spider-man to and he nearly breaks his cardinal rule of not killing. After realizing that the suit nearly pushed him (as well as Goblin's antics), he gets rid of the black suit in the church - and it falls down onto Eddie Brock thus making him Venom and causing an awesome teaser for the fourth movie (Through out the movie, we would see small instances of Eddie Brock becoming jealous of Peter Parker's abilities to take pictures of the super hero and getting bidder of Spider-man).

I realized this one day, when I realized that Gwen Stacey herself was already in Spider-man 3. After Mary Jane is killed in the 3rd one, Gwen Stacey just becomes Spideys new girlfriend in the fourth one. It would be like in the comics, but Gwens and Mary Janes roles would be reversed .

:ho, I should have wrote Spiderman-3!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 23, 2011)

Sand Man  is not a strong enough character to carry a  movie in  the Main villian role thogh so i can see why they tried  to put in more legit threats

That Said this is probably one of the best scenes in any  comic book movie ever

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OUilJnSypE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnet (Jun 23, 2011)

what did people think about


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2011)

Venom kind of fucked up Spider-Man 3, but I think otherwise it wasn't as bad as people say it is.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Sand Man  is not a strong enough character to carry a  movie in  the Main villian role thogh so i can see why they tried  to put in more legit threats
> 
> That Said this is probably one of the best scenes in any  comic book movie ever
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OUilJnSypE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I was about to post that too.

Definitely one of the best scenes in comic book history.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 24, 2011)

No particular order:

_Layer Cake
King of New York
City of God
The Girl Next Door
Man on Fire_



Magnet said:


> what did people think about



I thought it was a decent movie...until I reached the end.  I'm still not sure what exactly happened...


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 24, 2011)

I would say Sunshine by Danny Boyle. Probably more of a love/hate film though.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2011)

Dances with Wolves and Apocalypto.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 24, 2011)

Magnet said:


> what did people think about



Revolver is amazing and underrated


----------



## Jena (Jun 24, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Dances with Wolves



How is Dances with Wolves underrated? 
It seems like it got/gets a lot of praise and recognition.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2011)

God I hate Dances With Wolves


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2011)

I'd rather watch The English Patient :|


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> How is Dances with Wolves underrated?
> It seems like it got/gets a lot of praise and recognition.





Parallax said:


> God I hate Dances With Wolves



Jena, Parallax explained why I think it's underrated.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2011)

Batman Begins
I Am Number Four
The Illusionist
The Last Castle
Inside Man
Match Point

Just to name a few.  I wanted to go with some variety.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2011)

You know, I enjoyed Number Four as well, though I acknowledged it's flaws. I don't know why, lol


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2011)

It's not a great movie.  It's the worst out of the six I listed in fact.  But it's not the piece of crap most people make it out to be.  It was decent.  And it has better action sequences than plenty of movies.  Really good concept.  I hope they make another.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2011)

I do too, even though it's like Superman meets Twilight in laconic


----------



## Colderz (Jun 25, 2011)

It's based off the book series, it's one of those where the movie < book.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2011)

To be fair, I've never heard anyone claim that a movie is superior to the book it's based off of.

As much as everyone loves Game of Thrones right now... the usual crowd with their "they cut out too much" mentality are everywhere.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2011)

For Bridge to Terabithia, the movie is better than the book.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2011)

Terabithia is the first movie that I recall that made me weep in the theater.


----------



## Jena (Jun 25, 2011)

Terabithia was depressing 
Especially for a kid's movie (Although is it just me, or does it seem like kid's movies are _much_ sadder than adult movies? Not counting nostalgia glasses.)


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2011)

> City of God



Since it's regarded as one of the best movies of the last decade I can't see why anyone would think this is underrated.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2011)

Regarded by critics sure.

How many have you met that have actually watched it?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2011)

Alot of people actually, it was quite hyped in the UK.


----------

